# Quer und Längswasserrdichte leitungen



## Feuerwehrmann (27 Juni 2016)

Hallo, was bedeutet quer und längs wasserdicht bei  Leitungen?


----------



## Fabpicard (28 Juni 2016)

Querwasserdicht = Wasser dringt nicht durch die Isolierung eines intakten Kabels
Längswasserdicht = Wenn der Mantel beschädigt wird, säuft das Kabel nicht ab 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Juni 2016)

War das nicht kürzlich die Ursache eines Störfalls in einem AKW? Ich meine da ist durch ein Kabel Wasser in die Schaltanlage eingedrungen.


----------

